

What Las Vegas casinos won’t tell you about gambling - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20130919-what-las-vegas-casinos-wont-tell-you-about-gambling

======
PaulHoule
I'd disagree about poker.

(1) The house takes a rake from each pot in cash poker games. Often the rake
is much less or nonexistent in tournament games.

(2) Scarne wasn't particularly a poker expert, but he had one bit of simple
advice: if you want to win, play against people who are weaker than you. Las
Vegas attracts the best players in the world (who might win enough to make up
for the rake playing against 'average' players) so you're going to have a hard
time winning in all but the lowest stakes games.

In general it's hard to find a good poker game. If you go looking for one in
your community, it's very possible you'll find some guys who'll cheat you by
signaling each other about their cards, and there's nothing you can do to
prove it is going on. This goes on all the time in Vegas poker rooms, and the
casino has no motivation to do anything about it.

